# Regarding John Kerry



## Gil

An email I received today........

*************************************************************

Being from Mass. originally, I am very familiar with John Kerry the Politician. It's easy to tell when he is lying, because his mouth is open! I doubt if the truth will ever come out about his coziness with the contractors who worked on the Big Dig project, but suffice to say that the American taxpayers made a lot of people in Boston rich through cost overruns, payoffs and downright theft that at least Mr. Kerry turned a blind eye to, but more than likely was complicit in so his own pockets would be filled as well.

That is why I have decided that this message needs to be read by everyone that may be tempted to be swayed Kerry's way. It points up what a truly despicable person he is.

Subject: Regarding John Kerry

Hanoi John
My own husband, Neal, came back from proudly serving his country in Viet Nam to be spit upon by war protesters when he got off the plane in Los Angeles. The protesters called him a baby killer, thanks to the rubbish being fed to the American public by people like John Kerry. The following came to me from a friend in North Dakota. It's worth the time to read.

*************************************************************
Every veteran and Veterans group I know is condemning this 4-month phony for what he has done. The saddest part of this is that he has defamed the name of the 58K names on that black wall in Washington, D.C. Telling the world that they were rapists and murderers. They can't defend themselves. We, the survivors, have to do it for them. The following is by Don Bendell, best selling author, and retired Special Forces Officer.

John Kerry is indeed a traitor - a traitor to everything for which every American Vet has ever fought and everything for which America stands. To allow this sorry excuse for a man - a false warrior who hides behind patriotism in order to promote his own self-aggrandizement, to steal the Presidency, would be a tragedy of Shakespearean proportions for the USA. So spread the truth about him to everyone you know. The media is pussyfooting all around the truth about him, so the internet is the best way of doing so. ..AND GET REGISTERED TO VOTE!!!
*************************************************************

Hanoi John.

Retired Green Beret addresses John Kerry - An Open Letter to John Kerry:

My wife had rotator cuff surgery earlier this year, and the recovery is terribly painful. Then, she developed a staph-epi infection, and they had to cut the same scar open and operate on her again. Just thinking about the pain and anxiety of facing that painful surgery a second time in the same wound, makes me cringe. That experience, however, pales in comparison to what I am going through right now, in my heart.

The old hurts are surfacing and the feelings of betrayal by fellow citizens, and their leader stirring them up, are breaking my heart again. I am being cut in the same scar. How did we who served in Vietnam suddenly become cold-blooded killers, torturers, and rapists, of the ilk of the Nazi SS or the Taliban? Most of us were American soldiers who grew up idolizing John Wayne, Roy Rogers, and all the other heroes. That was why I volunteered. But for political expediency, John Kerry has rewritten history, again. After spending only four months in the country of Vietnam, John Kerry testified before Congress in 1971 with these exact words about incidents he supposedly witnessed or heard about from other vets:

*"They personally raped, cut off ears, cut off heads, taped wires from portable telephones to human genitals and turned up the power, cut off limbs, blew up bodies, randomly shot at civilians, razed villages, shot cattle and dogs for fun, poisoned food stocks, and generally ravaged the countryside of South Vietnam."*

I was a green beret officer who volunteered for duty in Vietnam and fought in the thick of it in 1968 and 1969 on a Special Forces A-team on the Ho Chi Minh Trail, just for starters. We were the elite. We saw the most action. Everybody in the world knows that. But we did not just kill the enemy, we built a church, a school, treated illnesses, passed out soap, food, and clothing, and had fun and loving interaction with the indigenous people of Vietnam, just like our boys did in Normandy, Baghdad, Saigon, and everywhere American soldiers ever served.

We all gave away our candy bars and rations to kids. Our hearts to oppressed people all over the globe. My children and grandchildren could read your words, and think those horrendous things about me, Mr. Kerry. You are a bold-faced, unprincipled liar, and a disgrace, and you have dishonored me and all my fellow Vietnam veterans. Sure, there were a couple bad-apples, but I saw none, and I saw it all, and if I did, as an army officer, it was my obligation to stop it, or at the very least report it. Why is there not a single record anywhere of you ever reporting any incidents like this or having the perpetrators arrested? The answer is simple. You are a liar. Your medals and mine are not a free pass for a lifetime, Senator Kerry, to bypass character, integrity, and morality. I earn my green beret over and over daily in all aspects of my life.

Eight National Guard green berets, and other National Guard soldiers, have been killed in Iraq and Afghanistan, and you totally dishonored their widows and families by lumping National Guard service in with being a draft-dodger, conscientious objector, and deserter, just so you can try to sabotage the patriotism of our President who proudly served as an Air National Guard jet pilot.

I have a son earning his green beret at Fort Bragg right now, and his wife serves honorably in the Air National Guard, just like President Bush did, and I am as proud of her as I am my son. I volunteered for Vietnam and have no problem whatsoever with President Bush being our Commander-In-Chief. In fact, I am proud of him as our leader. You personally derailed the Vietnam Human Rights Bill, HR2883, in 2001, after it had passed the House by a 411 to 1 vote, and thousands of pro-American Montagnard tribespeople in Vietnam died since then who could have been saved, by you.

Earlier, as Chair of the Senate Select Committee on MIA/POW Affairs, you personally quashed the efforts of any and all veterans to report sightings of living POW's, when you held those reins in Congress. You have fought tooth and nail to push for the US to normalize relations with North Vietnam for years. Why, Mr. Kerry? Simple, your first cousin C. Stewart Forbes, CEO, of Colliers International, recently signed a contract with Hanoi, worth BILLIONS of dollars for Collier's International to become the exclusive real estate representative for the country of Vietnam. Now that it works for you, you beat your chest about your Vietnam service, but to me, you are a phony, opportunistic, hypocrite. You are one of those politicians that is like a fertilizer machine: all that comes out of you is horse manure, and you are spreading it everywhere. Medals do not make a man. Morals do.

Don Bendell, Canon City, Colorado

*************************************************************

Don Bendell served as an officer in four Special Forces Groups, is a best-selling author with over 1,500,000 books in print, a 1995 inductee into the International Karate Hall of Fame, and owns karate schools in southern Colorado.


----------



## Killjoy

Hooaahhhh.......tell that phony Kerry to go f*ck himself this November.....I'm a veteran myself and am proud as Hell at my service and the service of every man and woman who had worn the uniform for this great country. I feel a special rapport with every vet, from any service from every war, and I find it disgusting that Kerry turned so maliciously on his brothers in uniform. Kerry is nothing but traitor to every man and woman who served in Vietnam (my father included).


----------



## Guest

For an enlightening(although a bit slanted, I'm sure) view of Kerry's so-called "decorated tour of duty" in Vietnam. Go to the website vietnamveteransagainstjohnkerry.com and find the link to the Boston Globe articles about his three Purple Hearts, the b-s Bronze star and his use of an archaic Navy reg he utilized to cut his Vietnam service down to four months. I think I've injured myself worse shaving.

I have no use for the limosine Liberal. He's a weathervane when it comes to politics(Iraq war, case in point) and is hardly better than a Ted Kennedy blow-boy. And besides, my father can't stand the sight of Kerry, either. My father earned the right to believe that because, unlike John F'ing Kerry, he spent nearly an entire year in Vietnam as a platoon leader until he almost lost his lefthand from machine gun fire during an ambush. Now, Johnny, that's a real Purple Heart.

The only good that would come from a Kerry victory would be that we'd get rid of his ass as our senator. Although, he'd probably find some obscure loophole in the law that would allow him to do both.

Guinness2429


----------



## MARINECOP

More dirt on Kerry, I love it. I just ordered my BUSH bumper stickers for my car; however, I will be unable to put them on my car because I go to school at Quinsigamond community college at night and that school is pro Kerry :uc: . Right now I would probally get my windows smashed so I have to wait until I graduate in May to show my pride. :sb: Fellow Bush supporters this is going to be a tough battle for Bush to win Mass, but don't give up.


----------



## mpd61

Marine Cop,

Don't worry about getting your windows broken out there at QCC. The students wouldn't do that kind of violent stuff. It's bad for their Karma!
:lol:


----------



## mopar6972

Bush has my vote!


----------



## ryan933

I don't know what else to say. The thought of "President Kerry" makes me ill.

Ryan


----------



## LAPD714

The IAFF firefighters union supports kerry.


----------



## Guest

That's because the President of that union has been a key supporter, staunch ally and political fund raiser for Kerry since the inception of the Kerry campaign. Not because all the firefighters love him to death. You never hear the REAL story from the liberal/left wing media outlets. All the headlines say is "Firefighters Back Kerry".

Guinness2429


----------



## Burner1

Six in one, half dozen in the other...Neither Bush or Kerry are going to help anyone on this board. As far as labor, the "right" is trying to give more power to corporate America (i.e. doing away with O.T., sick days). The "left" of course is crusading on the economic climate and how they can change it. Whatever...the middle class is what makes up this country, yet they are no where to be found in running it (except at the lowest levels). Money and power, that's all they know, an we will all suffer for it.


----------



## Guest

That's a good point, Burner1 and a nice post. The middle class majority keeps America moving and growing, but the two political parties seem to care more about those few at the opposite end of the spectrum. I guess you could chalk it up to the squeaky wheel gets the grease(liberals) or money=power(conservatives)? Oh well, like you said the lesser of two evils or maybe the devil you know(Bush) is better that the devil you don't know(Kerry)? I've decided a long time ago.

Guinness2429


----------



## dcs2244

It seems to me that the "conservatives" support policies that benefit the middle class...and the corporate structure. The "liberals" appear to support "special interests": welfare, crackpot idealogs (idealogues if you are french) and federally recognized victims groups. Again, producers vs. takers.

Regardless of what you've seen in the "movies" in recent years, corporate America is not to blame. They have been painted as the "bad guy" by the socialist thugs that control "Hollyweird".

Perhaps we should just vote libertarian and let the chips fall where they may. :shock:


----------



## Burner1

Corporate America is not to blame? Your right...the politicians that allow them to do almost whatever they want with impunity are. Follow the money...


----------



## SEABASS

Ya, we need the governator to run for pres. :yes:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

Bush Ad Features Mass. Cop Bashing Kerry
Radio Ad Casts Kerry As Tax-Raising Liberal

POSTED: 1:31 pm EST March 29, 2004
UPDATED: 1:35 pm EST March 29, 2004

WASHINGTON -- A Massachusetts police officer describes his Democratic senator, John Kerry, as a presidential candidate who likes higher taxes in a radio ad that President Bush's re-election campaign began airing nationwide Monday.

"John Kerry has been my senator for 20 years. Now he's running for president. You might want to know him the way some of us in Massachusetts do," says Jay Moccia.

The ad, Bush's second radio commercial, echoes claims that Vice President Dick Cheney made Monday in a speech and Bush has made in television spots and on the campaign trail. Citing Kerry's lengthy voting record, the Republicans have sought to portray the Democratic lawmaker as a tax-raising liberal. 

In the 60-second ad, Moccia claims that Kerry's Senate record shows he has voted for higher taxes 350 times, supported taxing senior citizens' Social Security benefits and opposed giving small businesses tax credits to buy health insurance.

Kerry's campaign says he voted to repeal the 1993 income tax increase on Social Security benefits, but the Republicans blocked the measure to reduce taxes for those earning the most money. Further, Kerry's campaign says that he has voted repeatedly to cut taxes for small businesses and that a third of his health care plan would ensure tax cuts for small businesses.

Moccia, again using the Bush campaign's talking points, also claims that Kerry will raise taxes $900 billion in his first 100 days in office.

"The last thing I need is another Kerry tax increase," Moccia says in the ad. "John Kerry likes to raise taxes. It's what he's done before and you know he'll do it again."

Kerry has never proposed raising taxes by that amount. Rather, the figure is based on the Republicans' assumption that he would need to boost taxes that high to pay for his 10-year health care plan.


----------



## Guest

Where did you get this article from? Seems even more pro-Kerry than most liberal/left-wing fish wraps.

Guinness2429


----------



## LeadDog17

It's an Associated Press article - go figure.

It's currently posted on Boston.com


-Eric


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

It's from WCVB at Boston.com. I'm sure the ad was not pro Kerry as the article. 'Bash" etc...


----------



## Gil

Kerry's got that much money????? :?



> Kerry, man of the common folk.... he understands your pain, really... trust him --
> 
> The many homes of Democrat Presidential candiate, John F. Kerry:
> 
> Fox Chapel, Pennsylvania (Assessed value: $3.7 million)
> Ketchum, Idaho ski getaway/vacation home (Assessed value: $4.9 million)
> Washington, D.C - Georgetown area (assessment: $4.7 million)
> Nantucket, Massachusetts waterfront retreat on Brant Point (Assessed value: $9.18 million)
> Boston, Massachusetts - Beacon Hill home (Assessed value: $6.9 million)
> 
> oh, and he sold this estate in Italy to activist actor George Clooney, just before announcing his running for president. I guess he thought it might not sit well with the common man. ($7.8 million)
> 
> other foreign property ownership by John Kerry is unknown... because he denied repeated requests for this information.
> 
> Class warfare is not right, but neither is being a hypocrite. This man wants to be our president, while claiming that he relates to Joe-6-pack and the common man. He wants to raise income taxes on the rich, well, guess what? He won't pay those taxes because he is already rich! He wants to make it harder for you to get rich by raising taxes on your income! Talk about snobbery and protecting his "class."


----------



## dcs2244

Yes, Gil, he has all that money...pretty good for never having had a job! Burner1 advised me to "follow the money": I did...it led to Mr. Kerry.


----------



## Guest

I don't think I could afford the mortgage on his toilet in Nantucket! Don't forget his $750K or so custom build yacht called the 'Scaramouche'(my spelling might be off). I couldn't afford the rudder!

Guinness2429


----------



## q5_po

I have been noticeing on the news all the Fire Fighters out there holding signs for Kerry. Don't they understand that they are going to get screwed if the Dem's take over. I saw a piece on fox that had a bunch of Attleboro F/F's holding signs. Are we the only ones that see through the BS?


----------



## Bluelite75

For q5_po, Its not the men its the organization. Both of our unions support consistently the democratic party candidate. The voice of the field grunt fire fighter or police officer does not make the news. I'll bet dollars to donoughts (hmm) that the Attleboro incident you referred to was possibly a "staged" media event .


----------



## Guest

A politician and self-proclaimed man of the people "staging" a pro-Kerry rally? Never! I'm sure that was just a spontaneous display of true emotion and feeling.

Guinness2429


----------



## michaelbos

Well my Brother and sisters, Mr Kerry did NOTHING, Hide, after the VA spend our tax paying dollars to build a 45 million dollar ambulatory building at the VA in Jamaica Plain with a state of the art emergency room which was needed and state of art operating room.

Then they closed it 8 months later, more or else told the veterans SCREW YOU if you cannot get to the West Roxbury VA since, unlke JP where the T Trolley stop is right there and with WR, they just can't get there if they have no car.

Now what we (VA POLICE) have seen is that we now are responding to more medical aid calls right in front of the JP VA since some veterans still think the VA in JP is open, so here they are with chest pains and other things. And we have to wait till Boston EMS gets there. So Kerry the veteran, did nothing for the Vets.

And now they are spending millions to build a new ER room in WR ????


----------



## USMCTrooper

How about this claim from Kerry &amp; his liberal clan when it comes to the VA and veterans issues......


" I voted NOT to cut funding for veterans". 

That's right, you didn't vote to CUT. But you also didn't vote to INCREASE. Let's face it, prices/costs go UP, if not we would all be paying 22 cents for a loaf of bread like in 1959. By voting to LEVEL FUND the VA or veterans programs, he effectively reduced spending or forced some programs to be cut since costs increased and the budgets didn't. 

Thats right John, you didnt vote to CUT..........you voted your INDIFFERENCE.


----------



## mpd61

USMCTrooper said:


> How about this claim from Kerry & his liberal clan when it comes to the VA and veterans issues......
> 
> " I voted NOT to cut funding for veterans".
> 
> That's right, you didn't vote to CUT. But you also didn't vote to INCREASE. Let's face it, prices/costs go UP, if not we would all be paying 22 cents for a loaf of bread like in 1959. By voting to LEVEL FUND the VA or veterans programs, he effectively reduced spending or forced some programs to be cut since costs increased and the budgets didn't.
> 
> Thats right John, you didnt vote to CUT..........you voted your INDIFFERENCE.


Yeah!

He can eat the corn out of my feces and chase it with Heinz ketchup!


----------



## MVS

mpd61 said:


> Yeah!
> He can eat the corn out of my feces and chase it with Heinz ketchup!


Dude!!... that's freakin nasty.. oh man I'm gonna hurl.. :uc:


----------



## Gil

*Teresa Heinz Kerry--John Kerry's wife*

I don't know how much is Republican propaganda. Maybe we'll see in the upcoming months.

=========================

Subject: Teresa Heinz Kerry--John Kerry's wife

Maria Teresa Thiersten Simoes-Ferreira Heinz Kerry was born in Mozambique, the daughter of a Portuguese physician, and was educated in Switzerland and South Africa. Fluent in five languages, she was working as a United Nations interpreter in Geneva in the mid-60's when she met a handsome young American, H. John Heinz, III, who worked at a bank in Geneva. He told her his family was "in the food business." They were married in 1966 and returned to Pittsburgh where his family ran the giant H.J. Heinz food company.

He was elected to the U.S. House of Representatives in 1971, and in 1976 he was elected to the first of three terms in the United States Senate. Senator H. John Heinz was a friend of mine - not a close friend, not a golfing buddy, but a friend nonetheless. The last time I saw him alive was, oddly enough, in the men's restroom at the Maverick Steakhouse, a favorite nighttime eatery and watering hole for politicians and lobbyists in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania. The senator was standing at a wash basin, drying his hands, when I entered the room. When he turned and saw me he rushed toward me, threw his arms around me, and said, "Paul, 
it's good to see you!" All I could do was mumble, "Senator, do you really think we should be seen hugging each other in a men's restroom?" He didn't think so, and neither did I, but we shared a good laugh over his impromptu display of affection. 
Several years later, in 1991, he was killed when his plane collided with a Sun Oil Company helicopter over a Philadelphia suburb - the same helicopter that I often used to travel between Philadelphia and Washington, DC. The senator, his pilot and co-pilot, and both of Sun's helicopter pilots were killed. He was survived by his wife, Teresa, and their three young sons.

Four years later, after inheriting Heinz's $500 million fortune, she married Senator John Forbes Kerry, the liberal junior senator from Massachusetts. She became a registered Democrat and the process of her radicalization was set in motion. Heinz Kerry is not shy about telling people that she required Kerry to sign a pre- nuptial agreement before they were married. John Kerry may not have check-writing privileges on the Heinz catsup and pickle fortune, but he is certainly a willing and uncomplaining beneficiary of 
it. A lot of hard-earned money, made through many years of hawking catsup, pickles, and soup, has fallen into the hands of two people who despise successful entrepreneurship and who believe in the confiscatory redistribution of wealth.

So how does Mrs. Heinz Kerry spend John Heinz's money? Just one example: According to the G2 Bulletin, an online intelligence newsletter of WorldNetDaily, in the years between 1995-2001 she gave more than $4 million to an organization called the Tides Foundation. And what does the Tides Foundation do with John Heinz's money? They support numerous anti-war groups, including Ramsey Clark's International Action Center. Clark has offered to defend Saddam Hussein when he's tried. They support the Democratic Justice Fund, a joint venture of the Tides Foundation and billionaire hate-monger George Soros. The Democratic Justice Fund seeks to ease restrictions on Muslim immigration from "terrorist" states. They support the Council for American-Islamic Relations, whose leaders are known to have close ties to the terrorist group, Hamas. They support the National Lawyers Guild, organized as a communist front during the Cold War era.

One of their attorneys, Lynne Stewart, has been arrested for helping a client, Sheikh Omar Abdel Rahman, communicate with terror cells in Egypt. He is the convicted mastermind of the 1993 World Trade Center bombing. They support Planned Parenthood, the National Abortion Rights Action League, and the Abortion Action Project. They support the most violent of all homosexual action groups, ACT-UP. They support the "Barrio Warriors," a radical Hispanic group whose primary goal is to return all of Arizona, California, New Mexico, and Texas to Mexico. These are but a few of the radical groups that benefit, through the anonymity provided by the Tides Foundation, from the generosity of our would-be first lady - the wealthy widow of Republican senator John Heinz, and now the wife of the Democratic senator who aspires to be the 44th President of the United States.

If voters will only try to imagine a woman such as Teresa Heinz Kerry, the fairy godmother of the radical left, laying her head on a pillow each night just inches from the President of the United States, hopefully they will decide that the only way these two 
will ever be allowed into the White House is with an engraved invitation in hand. As I recall that somewhat embarrassing chance meeting in the men's restroom at the Maverick Steakhouse in Harrisburg, instead of mumbling some inane nonsense about getting caught in a friendly embrace, I wish now that I'd had the good sense to whisper in his ear, "John! Go home! Get a lawyer! Change your will!" But, of course, we didn't know her then, did we?


----------



## MrJim911

I'm voting for Bush as well, but let's becareful to separate fact from fiction.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/kerry/heinz.asp

http://www.snopes.com/photos/politics/kerry2.asp

http://www.snopes.com/politics/kerry/service.asp


----------



## mpd61

Usually I'm an optimist.................................

With the liberal, anti-Bush media in full swing, the sheep (voters) of this country will put "Johnny Pickles" into the oval office.
:uc:


----------



## dcs2244

"sheep" is fraught with christian connotations: think "lemmings"...much more appropriate...


----------



## Guest

*IBPO Endorses Hanoi John F'in Kerry !*

Police Union Endorses Kerry 
NewsMax Wires
Saturday, May 15, 2004 
WASHINGTON - Presumptive Democratic nominee John Kerry on Friday collected the endorsement of the International Brotherhood of Police Officers, a police union that backed President Bush in the 2000 election.
"After three and a half years of disappointing leadership under George Bush, we need to change course in November and elect a president with a real record of supporting police officers and a lifetime of standing with law enforcement," IBPO President David Holway said in a statement provided by the Kerry campaign.

For more on the campaign, click to view Foxnews.com's You Decide 2004 page.

The union endorsed Bill Clinton in 1992 and 1996. Kerry scheduled a round-table discussion with members of the group on Friday to talk about law enforcement issues.

In a statement provided by the Bush campaign, a former New York City police commissioner said Bush has provided unprecedented support for first responders, including $13 billion to state and local governments to prepare for terrorism.

"The president has given law enforcement the tools to do their job in the Patriot Act, while John Kerry attacks the law on the campaign trail," former commissioner Bernard Kerik said.

Earlier Friday, Kerry laid two wreaths at the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial, which honors 16,666 officers killed in the line of duty. One of the wreaths was for the national memorial but the other, in a Massachusetts section, honored a Middlesex County officer killed on this date in 1961. Kerry, a former Middlesex County prosecutor, chatted with officers and family members during the 15-minute visit.

***********************************************************************************************************
IBPO Supports Kerry ?

What a joke ! I know my union won't be far behind. Do the unions ever ask the rank and file who they endorse as a candidate. As far as I'm concerned it's President Bush for 4 more years as commander in chief in the war on terror. Kerry is a lover of the U.N. and world government, which is where we will be headed if he is elected.

God Bless President Bush and the United States of America!

If anyone is interested please feel free to join Cops 4 Bush at www.groups.yahoo.com/group/cops4bush. A discussion group for law enforcement officers who support President Bush !
Thanks
J.R.


----------



## Southside




----------



## MVS

Now thats funny!! :L: :lol: 

I think if Sen. "Flip-flop" keeps it up, he's definitely doomed.


----------



## mopar6972

Even if he is doomed, give hime a week, hell change his mind yet again..he didnt really want to be president anyways....


----------



## Gil

mopar6972 said:


> Even if he is doomed, give hime a week, hell change his mind yet again..he didnt really want to be president anyways....


Hmm what would be next if not president? Ahh how about Governor of Massachusetts


----------

